# January 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2020)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Baby it’s cold outside" by @zulu42






 2. "Captain" by @smoke665





 3. "Winter" by @Sil





 4. "Untitled" by @Derrel





 5. "Negative Spaces" by @Faizal Westcott


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2020)

All great photos.  Congratulations and good luck everyone.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 5, 2020)

Unfortunately, can't view Derrel's photo. Or find it for that matter.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 6, 2020)

All good.........


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2020)

Some nice stuff there.  Voted.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 8, 2020)

RowdyRay said:


> Unfortunately, can't view Derrel's photo. Or find it for that matter.


I see it fine; as far as where the original is, I'm not sure ... the nominator didn't post a link to it.  Try looking through the nominations thread.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2020)

snowbear said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, can't view Derrel's photo. Or find it for that matter.
> ...



The original was posted in the NSFW forum around January 20.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you.


----------

